# Alternative to MyProtein Ultra Fine Scottish Oats



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Alright folks, i'm just wondering is there an alternative to MyProtein Ultra Fine Scottish Oats? By that i mean a Tesco/brand equivalent. The Ultra Fine oats get great reviews and i would rather be eating these than Oatibix, however i was only planning to buy 1kg to try them out but MyProtein want £6.95 shipping costs to Northern Ireland, which for a £2.49 product has put me right off.

Any help would be appreciated.

Tim.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

errr.... food processor + rolled value oats = super fine oats?

£1 for like 1kg?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Or if you don't have a food processor I know my local health food store stocks an ultra fine variety.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes i used to waste money on buying ultra fine oats. last couple years just bought a kilo from tesco or sainsburys 80p-£1 and use a blender, do a few kilo at a time and put in old tub. job done  . although the mypro tastes nicer


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't have a processor/blender so may as well buy 5kg and pay the postage if that's the case as i'm not buying a processor just for this as it's the only thing i'd need it for.

I'll have a look in a health food shop, if i can find one that is.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Don't have a processor/blender so may as well buy 5kg and pay the postage if that's the case as i'm not buying a processor just for this as it's the only thing i'd need it for.
> 
> I'll have a look in a health food shop, if i can find one that is.


buy a blender from argos,,,less than a tenner


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

mate a blender will cost you £20 max. you will save so much money trust me. dont make the mistake i made


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> mate a blender will cost you £20 max. you will save so much money trust me. dont make the mistake i made


Cool, didn't realise they were so cheap, thought they were far more expensive than that.

Thanks for the advice lads :thumbup1:


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

hey T F letme no how you get on i was just going to buy some of these ultra fine oatsto start and mix with my whey shakes


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

You'll get a blender in a supermarket for not far off a fiver.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Exactly. Cheap blender and you have all the ground oats you want. I've got a magic bullet and all I go is add protein power, oats (as they come in the supermarket) and olive oil, blend it all up and the oats get ground up that way. You don't even need to go to the hassle of grinding them separately. If you buy a blender you'll find other uses for it anyway. I whisk my eggs in it, blend my shakes in it etc.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

i think a tesco value blender is about 4 quid


----------

